# Elite Car Care - Trading at Ultimate Dubs this weekend



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This is our fifth show at this venue and the size of the show and quality of the cars just get better and better.

Come over and see us, we'll have your favourite brands available at show prices, along with debit and credit card facilities.

If there's something in particular you're after, we can take advance orders for collection on the Sunday.

Looking forward to another great show.

See you there.

Alex :thumb:


----------

